# 2 Juvi. Male Midas



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here are my two male RD's, frersh out of the box. I got my buddy who was ordering numerous africans to add a pair of red devils to the order. I got hooked up with these two beauties for free. I plan on growing them out to 9-10" then choosing whcich to keep at that point.

Here is the most dominant before i put in the divider:


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is the other guy, he lost the initial battle, but he is showing tons of aggression now.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

They are around 4" Head to tip of tail.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. They have alot more Labitatus blood in them than they do Citrinellus


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

yea RD, sorry, i get confused


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol yeah i was gunna say that they look EXACTLY like juvi RD

very cool anyway


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Few More


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Whiich fish do you think is nicer? I want to get rid of one within a few months, need opinions.

The top fish of both sets is one fish, ther bottom fish of both sets is the other.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

In a few months it will be easier to decide, hopefully!


----------

